# island beach this weekend



## dhdc (May 19, 2003)

Hi I was hoping to get to Island Beach this weekend? does anyone have any suggestions as to when is the best time, and if anything has been running???

Thanks,

Duane


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duane,

I don't get email updates from bettyandnicks.com anymore (I never updated my email address) but they usally have the most up to the minute information on Island Beach (Seaside, Lavelette, etc as well). If you join the mailing list, you get updates literally within minutes of any reports that they receive at the shop.

Betty & Nick's is the tackle shop on rt 35 south just before you get to the park entrance.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Betty and Nicks update their report at least twice a day! They are on it! Should be lots of blues out front and around the inlet, on the backside too. Should be a few bass around too. I'd try the back side for weaks, at night preferrably. Can't offer too much info though, don't really get up that way.


----------

